# Curitiba - Paraná Capital - Welcome



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada








Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada








Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada









Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada


















Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada











Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada









Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada



























Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

It's strange but every time I see Curitiba's orange taxis it reminds me of my home town Brisbane. Our streets are also flooded with orange taxis and Curitiba is the only other city in the world with them that I have seen.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Brisbane









Curitiba


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

^^
OMG!!! The color is exactly the same! And I thought that Curitiba was the only city in the world that have this color of taxis!!! The most common colors (at least in Brasil) are yellow and white.


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome!!!!! The same color!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada









Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curitiba, Brasil (Brazil) (35) por Jorge BRAZIL, no Flickr[


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Curitiba, but your thread is just amazing, xrtn! Thanks for posting!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Jackson Cabral








Photos by Jackson Cabral









Photos by Jackson Cabral








Photos by Jackson Cabral


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Jackson Cabral

















Photos by Jackson Cabral









Photos by Jackson Cabral









Photos by Jackson Cabral


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada








Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

fabio.paranista


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

squibbricardo








squibbricardo


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

More Curitiba to you guys


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Clujnapoca


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Curitiba. :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

:cheers:


----------

